
Keanu Reeves will return as Neo in new ‘Matrix’ film - pseudolus
https://www.latimes.com/entertainment-arts/movies/story/2019-08-20/the-matrix-4-movie-keanu-reeves-lana-wachowski
======
djsumdog
I wish Hollywood studios would create more new original stuff. There was a
meme circulated around a few weeks back with a movie theater sign with
Childsplay, Toy Story 4, Godzilla, Aladdin and Men in Black on it with the
title, "The 90s called and want their movies back."

I get that older movies with established franchises can be secure bets to
bring in money, but there's a lot of diminishing returns. I feel some people
just see these releases in the theaters because there's nothing else released.

~~~
goto11
Lots of original movies are released - probably more than ever. It is just
that the public prefers names they know, so the
sequels/prequel/reboots/adaptions generate more money and attention.

Just look at all the attention this announcement gets. You don't get a HN
thread because some studio announce they will film an original story from an
unknown screenwriter.

~~~
Barrin92
>Lots of original movies are released - probably more than ever. It is just
that the public prefers names they know

In the 80s and 90s we had bladerunner, the original matrix of course, we had
alien and a significant amount of mainstream, big name fiction. Yes, retro
movies have always existed but alongside the creation of entirely new genres,
in particular in science fiction. We had Gibson alongside others creating the
entirely new cyberpunk subgenre that influenced many of these original movies.

What exactly is the equivalent of this today? Yes we have _some_ new stuff, I
liked Ted Chiang's Arrival for example, but is there a big new future oriented
wave of genuinely new fiction? I don't see it at all.

~~~
manjana
Annihilation, Dark City, Riddick Chronicles, Babylon A.D., Guardians of The
Galaxy, Fast and Furious, Hummingbird, Transporter, Crank, Hardcore Henry,
Revolver, Lucy, Ghost in The Shell, Now you see me, Passengers, Transcendence,
Maze Runner, Limitless...

I think we've had a good run; I also think it's easy to be biased and not see
it because of some nostalgia-effect of sorts. If you are f.e. 30+ you might
more easily dismiss a movie as Limitless or Lucy as uncredible; both are based
on a common myth that we only utilize a low percentage of our brains capacity,
as an example, so they are that: unrealistic. But I think that's an unfair
comparison because of an inherent bias that when you think about a movie like
The Matrix you don't see it with the same critical lens because you perhaps
had less knowledge of the world in your earlier years. #JustAFewThoughts

~~~
dragonwriter
> But I think that's an unfair comparison because of an inherent bias that
> when you think about a movie like The Matrix you don't see it with the same
> critical lens because you perhaps had less knowledge of the world in your
> earlier years.

Nah, the worst BS explanation in The Matrix was just as immediately
triggering, even though I was younger. The difference is that:

(1) the rest of the movie contradicted the nonsense explanation (in part
because it wasn't the actual concept, but a revision added in narration only
without revising the rest of the film (or the sequels) around it in response
to test audiences confusion with the explanation that the creators originally
had in mind), and

(2) the narration providing it was given to a character that, while set up as
the “wise mentor”, it was pretty critical to the entire series was unreliable
narrator.

------
seanhunter
The trend to do ever more sequels, prequels, reboots, other stories in the
same universe etc has a really awful side-effect that _everything is always
explained_. There is no mystery in any of these things that won't eventually
be explained in full and therefore no gaps left for the imagination of the
viewer to fill in. The original Matrix film in my opinion would be
significantly more interesting if all the loose ends hadn't been conveniently
tied up in subsequent films.

Imagine if we hadn't seen how Anakin became Darth Vader? As a kid I imagined a
much more terrifying journey that turned him to the dark side. The prequels
could never live up to that.

Edit: ...and on the other hand, imagine a "Duel" prequel where we get to see
the truck driver's backstory. Consider how dramatically this would reduce the
stature of the original film. (p.s. If you haven't seen "duel" you should).

~~~
tcbawo
When Steven Spielberg created Close Encounters of the Third Kind, he showed
the interior of the spacecraft which he now regrets. There is something to be
said for capturing the imagination of the audience and leaving them wanting
more.

Also, midiclorians.

~~~
agumonkey
I didn't know he said this. An interesting comparison point with books,
although they're more detailed than films, they also dont touch the same part
and leave us dreaming more.

------
royjacobs
I'm curious to see how this will pan out. I think the Matrix trilogy is a good
example of a movie franchise that probably should've ended after the first
movie, but perhaps the Wachowskis can pull a (white) rabbit out of their hat.

~~~
pysxul
I would stop after the second but then you would need a different ending.

~~~
a-saleh
I heard the original idea was, a single prequel and a single sequel.

Instead studio supposedly wanted to cash-in, so there was anime-prequel
anthology, a short prologue film two sequels themselves and a companion game.

And I do think there is an excellent ~2 hour movie hidden somewhere in some
ginormous edit combining all of the matrix-sequels material, instead of what
we got, that was still good and entertaining, but not living up to the hype :)

~~~
NikkiA
The whole 2003 meme of making a 3-5 hour movie and splitting it into 2 parts
was pretty much a horrible idea, and thankfully hasn't really caught on.

~~~
pmlnr
It was much better, than a season of nothing on netflix which should be 3
hours max instead of 10-12.

------
behnamoh
Given the hidden meaning of the whole series, I wouldn't be surprised as to
how Neo would still be alive in the movie.

Spoiler Alert:

In fact, Morpheus was in charge (by the Machines) to search for people in the
Matrix who thought something was wrong. He would then offer them a chance of
waking up in the "real world". But this real world turned out to be yet
another Matrix designed by the Machines to deceive those people into thinking
that they're actually _fighting_ the Machines while in fact, they were still
_in_ another Matrix! It was a perfectly designed illusion. This idea gets more
serious when you realize how absurd it is for the Machines - that basically
took over the world - to _need_ human brain power to operate. Then again,
maybe this whole Matrix is not designed by the Machines and only follows a
script written by humans to predict possible future scenarios. I'd be willing
to watch the next Matrix film!

~~~
maxerickson
The machines using human brains for computation or something would make a lot
more sense than the bioelectricity and a form of fusion that the movies go
with.

All of Zion is working on the search, the story just focuses on the group that
finds "the one".

~~~
pmlnr
Mice. Searching for The Question. We already know 42 is the answer.

------
alecmg
If only they "unmade" the sequels, pretended they never happened and just did
a proper sequel, keeping to spirit of original Matrix...

~~~
your-nanny
what sequels? I don't remember no sequels /s

~~~
BjoernKW
Those Matrix sequels people keep discussing must be some sort of déjà vu.

~~~
simonh
It really is just as well some creators have the commitment to keep true to
their original vision. I mean, imagine how much Star Wars could have got
screwed up if anyone had tried to extend it beyond the original Trilogy?

------
seanhandley
I feel quality storytelling has tailed off in Hollywood.

The aim is to produces movies with the broadest appeal, ideally in other
markets beyond the US. While that makes business sense, having to ensure a
movie can translate to many languages and cultures has the effect of overly
simplifying dialog and focusing on visuals and action sequences.

Making a clever, deep, challenging and insightful movie with originality that
can also be slotted into many target markets is a reach too far and so we end
up digging around well known franchises and opting for the same old
predictable stories.

The big screen is too big now. The future of engaging storytelling is
increasingly going to need to come from other places.

------
stonewhite
It probably will have something to do with Neo electrocuting Sentries in the
"Real World" and the fact that "Real World" is just another matrix.

~~~
me_me_me
That is one of my favorite theory, that IRL in matrix is the actual top layer
of simulation meant to keep the anomaly contained. Maybe that's the direction
they will take? But honestly I'd rather not have Matrix 4 be a thing at all :/

Or maybe this was all a dream and neo and trinity will wake up in their boring
lives at the start and for 2h go about their uneventful, shitty lives :D

~~~
chii
or it could explore the concept that the world is a simulation all the way
down (and all the way up!)...

------
thsealienbstrds
This is gonna be interesting. The plot has to be good because the innovation
in special effects is over.

Although KR is super dedicated to the fighting stuff apparently, so that
should be good. Maybe Smith comes back and they just give them a new reason to
brawl. I would go see that.

Actually I would prefer an awesome Neo-vs-Smith fight over the "infinite
worlds" idea. I don't see what's left to explore in that direction, the
transition from one world to another is just the same as going from the Matrix
to the real world. Lose your identity and start over, except you'll gradually
realize you've never had any real identity outside any of the Matrix-worlds.
So, your identity is completely contextual... but maybe there are some things
that never change? What is human nature and what isn't? But they kind of did
this in the third movie already, where it was revealed the prophecy is a lie.
Back to square one for Neo.

Whatever it is, I hope it's not going to be a PC reboot with a female lead or
something. Though actually I'd be alright with it if they made it mainly about
Trinity.

------
gravelc
It might be good. Who would have predicted 10 years ago that a Blade Runner
sequel would be outstanding?

~~~
pmlnr
It's not even close to outstanding.

~~~
dsego
I agree, it was a huge letdown for me. The whole film felt like it was built
around fan service and visual appeal. Don't even get me started on Jared Leto
or the ending "twist", that part was so cringy.

------
wtdata
I think that once the people running Hollywood realized they can make a
consistent profit from running the same stories over and over again, they lost
all appetite for risk and for trying out new things.

The end result is endless reboots and sequels at the box office.

~~~
majewsky
> once the people running Hollywood realized they can make a consistent profit
> from running the same stories over and over again

You mean 1940?

------
scandox
Did anyone at all watching the movie in the cinema at the time think that the
character's name was "Neil" but spoken sort of London style "Neeh-ul" with the
final "l" more or less silent?

I ask because despite sort of knowing it could not be so I still found myself
not 100% certain. On the one hand why would Americans say Neil that way. On
the other hand what kind of daft name was "Neo" especially if you're trying to
create a solid sense of reality prior to ripping back the curtain?

Certainly kept me guessing anyway...

~~~
clouddrover
The character's names are a reference to his messianic destiny in the movie.
So:

\- Neo is an anagram of "one" because he is "The One" who will change the
destiny of mankind

\- His first name is Thomas which is a reference to Doubting Thomas:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doubting_Thomas](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doubting_Thomas)

\- His surname is Anderson, which translates as "son of man" which is a
reference to Jesus:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Son_of_man_(Christianity)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Son_of_man_\(Christianity\))

------
kuu
It's interesting because I watched the movies just a few weeks ago once again,
and I promise you (spoilers ahead) that Neo and Trinity are quite dead :).
Let's see how they come back to life... Maybe flashbacks? Maybe a Matrix
before Matrix? Maybe a Matrix reboot?

I'm scared and happy at the same time about this news.

~~~
gglon
> Let's see how they come back to life... Maybe flashbacks? Maybe a Matrix
> before Matrix? Maybe a Matrix reboot?

Or a matrix inside the Matrix

~~~
newsbinator
And then we'll need an infinite number of sequels

~~~
blocked_again
Yes. What if we are living in the sequel watching Matrix sequel?

------
gnode
I hope that this new film will be more a technological and philosophical
horror, and not attempt to replicate more gimmicky and dated aspects of the
films for a sense of nostalgia. The Matrix universe certainly contains many
dark and thought provoking themes which could be further expanded on.

------
numlock86
Pretty sure that all the way back just after Matrix 3 was released there was a
statement from Keanu Reeves in media that he turned down offerings on
participating in a fourth Matrix movie. Like forever and he will not talk
about it any more. Of course I can't find a resource on that right now because
(thanks to nowadays SEO optimizations I guess) the first dozen pages are
cluttered with related links on that there will be a fourth movie with Keanu
now. Maybe someone else can confirm or debunk this "myth" ...

~~~
helloindia
I think, you may have mistaken his quote on the sequel of the movie "Speed".
He said in an interview, that despite having a good working relationship(&
chemistry) with Sandra Bullock, he declined the sequel because the movie plot
didn't interest him.

------
agumonkey
Funny I was just thinking how much of the first Matrix captured his time. It
was an unquestionnable instant hit. I wonder if they can still grab that
mindshare effect.

------
b_tterc_p
I’m fine with this. Keanu’s action movies tend to have action that is actually
creative and enjoyable to watch. Most fight scenes are really quite boring,
but I’m happy to watch John Wick kill people for a few hours.

The Matrix is a good setting for action films. I won’t care terribly if it
lacks the philosophical or sci fi aspects

------
biztos
Neo, this is loco!

------
infosecfriends
I wish they had made more of the animated shorts in the animatrix, or a live
action equivalent. I'd love to see a continuation of the lore/universe from
all kinds of different short stories and perspectives

------
clouddrover
He's also doing another Bill and Ted:

[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1086064/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1086064/)

~~~
ghostDancer
This is something I'll watch.

------
ChrisArchitect
big matrix fan but to me it also feels like a period piece, with the matrix
itself being designed around the millenium era of human existence (our peak,
before AI) and the whole land line/payphone/cellphone thing for example.....
it worked at the time the movie was released because that was our reality

weird/hard to go back to that, but jumping it ahead to current day seems weird
too. I dunno

------
ivanhoe
Like the last two parts were not enough of a disappointment...

------
DaOne256
Matrix 4! Good news in this real world dystopia nowadays :)

------
basicplus2
I think i just saw a black cat pass by... twice...

------
mirceal
sad keanu morphs to cool keanu

~~~
mirceal
whoaaaa downvotes.

------
_pmf_
Will Charlize Theron play his grandma?

